# The Stoned Bagpiper



## Klon (19. Oktober 2001)

Für ne "Spielwiese" im Soundbereich reichts wohl noch nich von den Usern her, aber sagt mir einfach wie ihrs findet:

http://www.digitaldeath.de/trax/klon - the stoned bagpiper.mp3



Von der Melody wird man sehr schnell doof, also, nachts, wenn ihr besoffen nach Hause kommt, einfach ma reintun ich finde man kann toll dazu tanzen (hypfen?? *g)

baba.

Klon


----------



## shiver (19. Oktober 2001)

woah krass ich fühl mich auch schon ganz stoned  

nice nice, könnt aber mehr los sein in dem song


----------



## Klon (19. Oktober 2001)

Hehe joa ich werds noch ma vernünstig machen, nich so abgehackte Übergänge, ne zweite Melody und so, wollts nur los werden ehhe war ne halbe Stunde Bastelei, ich kanns mir auch nur besoffen mehrmals anhörn.

Dnagge aber


----------



## wo0zy (19. Oktober 2001)

hehe is ja krass!!

goiles gedudel! 

womit haste das denn gemacht??

ich würd die pfeifen oder was das auch immer is ein wenig dämpfen die sind zu sehr im vordergrund!

aber irgendwie cool!


----------



## Klon (19. Oktober 2001)

Jo is null abgemischt, werds noch ma überarbeiten ehhehe.

is mit Fruityloops 3


----------



## Moartel (20. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Klon _
> *Von der Melody wird man sehr schnell doof, also, nachts, wenn ihr besoffen nach Hause kommt, einfach ma reintun ich finde man kann toll dazu tanzen (hypfen?? *g)*


narf
Jo, bin schon halb deppert von dem Sound.
Da ich dummerweise auch nicht besoffen bin kann ich nur hoffen von Spätfolgen verschon zu bleiben. Da ich weniger auf solche Melodien stehe könntest du ja beim nächsten mal ein bisserl was singen oder?  
Ich hoffe nur dass man das nüchtern aushalten kann.


----------



## Klon (20. Oktober 2001)

hehe ich gröhle höchstens mal 

Hip Hop raus, Metal rein!

Werden schon wieder smalltalkig hier aber wurscht heut abend. Zur Not verschieb ichs morgen ma.


----------



## Klon (27. Oktober 2001)

Preview zum neuen Track, Sorcer, wollte ma ne Meinung hörn bevor ich weiter arbeite, wie passt der Beat, isses zu ruhig, etc.

http://www.digitaldeath.de/trax/preview_klon-sorcer.mp3


----------



## HeRaTiK (27. Oktober 2001)

yo..gefällt mir ganz gut fürn anfang... 

=)


----------



## Klon (14. Februar 2002)

So langsam aber sicher kriegen meine Tracks eine gewisse Linie und sie sind nicht mehr alzu "gehörschädigend" wie am Anfang.

http://mp3.de/notfallsystem
Schaut einfach mal rein, downed ein bisl was und postet eure Tracks einfach ma 

Alle Tracks als MP3 Stream: http://217.110.112.71/bandradio/146917.m3u


----------



## AKM<2b> (15. Februar 2002)

du alter melodiker... 

gefällt ma...

hier 
meinz


----------

